# Syracuse, NY (FREE LEADS)



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

I am looking for someone to give leads to that has a small truck or jeep. I have had numerous calls in the Syracuse University area that I cannot do because my plow is too big.

If you know of anyone in this area that might be interested, let me know!

[email protected]


----------

